
No More Mr. Nice Guy - soboleiv
http://www.nomoremrniceguy.com/
======
gfaqz
I just read this book a few months ago, It was fantastic. After No More Mr.
Nice Guy I highly recommend Models [http://www.amazon.com/Models-Attract-
Women-Through-Honesty/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Models-Attract-Women-
Through-Honesty/dp/1463750358) and How to win friends and influence people is
a great self help book too [http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-
People/dp/06...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-
People/dp/0671027034)

I've read these three books (Nice Guy then Friends and then Models) over the
past few months and they have really taught me how to build up my confidence.

